# MSyellowfin heading to rigs Monday, anyone esle?



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Plan on leaving Sportsman's Monday mid morning and making a run to the floaters returning wee hours of Tuesday. Anyone else going to take advantage of the weather window?? We will be in a white 36 YF on 16,68 and 72 as well as Iridium sat phone if anyone else is using one (Answering to MSyellowfin or Forgiven (boat name))

Report and pics to follow!

Robert


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck Robert


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Robert hope you guys kill em. We need more good rigg reports so us small boaters can jump on board the bigger boats going out and get in on some yellowfin action.


----------



## presnells (Dec 19, 2010)

About how far out is the floaters from the Destin Pass?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

We had to come back home for the Christmas stuff , but if we were still at the condo we would be going out there ! Good luck !


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

*Ram Powell from Destion*

About 116 nm at 226 degree heading


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

We are going to grouper digging around the marathon. Thought about going long for the tuna, but since grouper will be closed till June or longer, tuna will be there after January. 

Good luck. We will keep an ear out for you. 

Will monitor 16/68. 26 glacier bay cuddy "Weeble Wobble".


----------



## shadylady (Jul 10, 2009)

I will be heading out Monday morning as well. We will be in a 40 riviera on 68.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

good luck robert. knowing how good of a fisherman you are, im sure the report will be good.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

JMB said:


> We are going to grouper digging around the marathon. Thought about going long for the tuna, but since grouper will be closed till June or longer, tuna will be there after January.
> 
> Good luck. We will keep an ear out for you.
> 
> Will monitor 16/68. 26 glacier bay cuddy "Weeble Wobble".


Where did you hear or see this about Grouper being closed in the Gulf. I looked and all I saw was in the Atlantic it will be closed for 6 months. In the gulf closed for Feb and March like last year. If you have different info please correct me..:thumbup:


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

sealark said:


> Where did you hear or see this about Grouper being closed in the Gulf. I looked and all I saw was in the Atlantic it will be closed for 6 months. In the gulf closed for Feb and March like last year. If you have different info please correct me..:thumbup:


"Clay-Doh
Gag grouper is closing to recreational fishing in federal waters beginning January 1st 2011. Other groupers remain open, except for their usual seasonal closure in February and March. The rule lasts 180 days, as of right now the gag closure will be in effect until July 2011. "

The above was posted by Gandy Girl in late Nov. She has been our unofficial go between to the Feds


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

_*NOAA Announces Six Month Closure For Gulf of Mexico Gag Grouper* _

_NOAA Announces Six Month Closure For Gulf of Mexico Gag Grouper

by Michael "SnookMook" Wilson

The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) Fisheries Service has announced a six month closure for gag grouper in Gulf of Mexico federal waters. The closure will begin on January 1, 2011 and could be extended for an additional six months if NOAA deems it necessary. This interim rule will be in effect for 180 days and it could be extended for another 186 days upon further review.

At this time the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) will not extend this closure to state waters less than nine nautical miles from shore. This rule will also not affect the recreational catch of red or black grouper.

The FWC has updated the information at its grouper regulations page on its website. For more information see this link.

__http://myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/Saltwa...ns_Grouper.htm_

_This is the official release from NOAA.

Contact: Kim Amendola (FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE)
727- 551-5707 November 30, 2010

NOAA Announces Fishing Rules to Protect Gulf of Mexico Gag and Red Grouper

NOAA’s Fisheries Service has announced a temporary rule that will prohibit recreational fishing for gag grouper in Gulf of Mexico federal waters. The six-month rule becomes effective on January 1, 2011, and can be extended an additional six months if necessary.

This rule will also reduce the commercial quota from 1.49 million pounds to 100,000 pounds and will prohibit the use of the red grouper multi-use individual fishing quota allocation for harvesting gag grouper. The quota will discourage commercial vessels from targeting gag or from fishing in areas with high accidental catch of gag, while still allowing the retention of some accidentally-caught gag that would otherwise be discarded dead at sea.

The Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council requested the fisheries service implement this temporary rule while the council explores long-term measures to address the poor condition of the gag grouper population.

This was a difficult decision, but a necessary action to protect the Gulf gag grouper population,” said Roy Crabtree, southeast regional administrator for NOAA’s Fisheries Service. “We hope this is a short term action and will look to increase the harvest of gag as soon as possible.”

The most recent scientific assessment update shows too many gag grouper are being removed from the population too quickly, indicating a need for protection under the Magnuson-Stevens Fishery Conservation and Management Act.

The council is expected to recommend long-term measures for gag grouper to the fisheries service sometime next year. NOAA’s Fisheries Service will provide public comment periods before implementing final long-term management measures.

Through a separate long-term rule, the council also requested the fisheries service to reduce the red grouper total allowable catch from 7.57 million pounds to 5.68 million pounds, due to a recent scientific assessment update that indicates the population has declined since 2005. This rule will also become effective on January 1, 2011.
__http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledg...er/?pa=2&tc=pg_

The Grouper will have to wait! 

Left OB moderate seas 1-2 within 10 Miles of beach. Stopped to make bait at a few spots about 12 miles out and wind started cranking 15 out of the east. Seas built in the time to rig and catch some bait to good 2-3 ft with whitecap crests. 

Fished a little while to see if may calm down, it didn't. Could have got to where we wanted to go but forecast to be building all day and trying to grouper fish in 250+ foot of water, it just didn's seem worth it. Caught and released some Snapper. 

Thought about fishing the edge but none of us really felt like fighting the weather.

Took a gamble on the weather. Sometimes you win, sometimes you loose.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess that sums it up, Thanks


----------

